# funnounpost"]]],"rufunÏðèêîëûÏðèêîëûfunComedyJokesComics



## Cafallemy (Nov 23, 2011)

Know the craft, but they learn to forget and .


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

Inhale the drudgery, but they strive to smell and ?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

they succeed, but they shall soon wash and ?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 23, 2011)

You know, it IS more coherent than the OWS crowd.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 23, 2011)

Accept your fate, but run free and .


----------

